# Tell Something Most Of us Don't Know About You



## Jill (Nov 17, 2009)

What's something most of us here don't know about you? Like a quirky thing, or (better yet) an embarrassing thing?






Mine is that I have an XM Radio in my car and on my way into work (1hr drive) most mornings, I spend more time listening to the Opie & Anthony Show than I do listening to FOX News. With the O & A Show, the things that almost always make me laugh the most are the things I know I shouldn't find amusing! I bet I'm just a little bit "out" of their demographic, but I can't help but listen.

[SIZE=14pt]What about you? What's one of your dirty little secrets or funny quirks?[/SIZE]


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll play; although this isn't a secret or a quirk.

I've been an avid smoker for something like 43 years. A 3 pack a day smoker for the last several years.





I'm proud to say that I haven't had a cigarette for 50 days.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Nov 17, 2009)

I know its trashy but.................. I like watching Jerry Springer



and Judge shows


----------



## SHANA (Nov 17, 2009)

I was adopted. I don't drink or smoke and EVERY horse I have I bred/paid for myself except for one. I have 21 horses at the moment. Everyone thinks I am nuts as I spend my money on my horses, don't party, go to bars, etc. I would rather spend time with my horses then at a party. Also I met my husband on farmersonly.com, 6 months later we were married, almost 4 years after meeting we are still happily married with a son. Before meeting Terry I was in a abusive relationship for 10 years.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll play, but after I congratulate Donna on her over 50 days of not smoking...CONGRATULATIONS Girlfriend!!








I am also a smoker about 30 yrs. and I have a tendency to steal lighters!!

Sucked my thumb at night ( hiding under the blankets ) until High School

Make all my animals a special B Day cake and give them a special day on their B Day....and yet Im embarrased to say often forget the Birthdays of 2 legged family members





I love to read true life crime or murder books...often very gory!

Thats it....that all Im tellin' ya!!

Heidi

I have a few more but if I told ya, I may get booted off the forum LOL !!


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's mine.

I was a Merch Girl for a number of Punk bands in the Northeast for a few years. Partied hard 3 to 4 nights a week whether I had to work my full time job or not the next day.

My husband and I are also in a music video for Mudvayne. Here's a link to the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwZaG1kaWQY Had a blast but I can never listen to that song again. 13 hours of the same song really gets to you.

And I was diagnosed with Emphysema at the age of 21. Never smoked a day in my life, never around smokers (even in my party days), and it isn't hereditary. Although the doctors are second guessing themselves on the diagnoses. Now they are thinking it's Alpha-1 which isn't much better. Same end result.


----------



## Shari (Nov 17, 2009)

Another thing most people know already,, I don't drink, smoke, party... am happy to stay on my farm with my horses and my garden.

Let me think... OK... I know.. I used to sail a lot when I was a kid. Was in Sea Scouts and was pilot and Navigator.( to skinny and light weight to handle the sails) Also did this with my Uncle's Lobster boat in the Summers in MA.

Was good at it too. Still can read those old charts!





I can't be any where near people eating off metal forks and spoons. Am also allergic to all metal including surgical steel.


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 17, 2009)

I never can remember my wedding anniversary (and I am the wife half of the marriage).



However, like LittleRibbie (



), I remember all of the horse's dates of birth. Oh, and, I totally wear the pants in my house.


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm.... I dont know really at the moment. I used to suck my thumb when I was younger. Till I was about 12. I LOVE LOVE LOVE animation! Not all animation but a good deal of it. I was an animation student. If its well done and tells a good story, Im for it. The best stuff I own is the Avatar the last Airbender series (one of the best I have ever seen!) and Howls Moving Castle. Im borderline obsessive about those two... really... heh heh...


----------



## REO (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG Donna! You CAN do this!!! Keep going!!! I'm so proud of you!

I smoked heavily for 24 years and I tried to quit one time.

And on Jan 8th, will be my 5th YEAR anniversary smoke free!

Many of you won't, but remember those tiny Dawn dolls from 1970? They look like mini Barbies! They are collectors items now. I bought myself a bunch with their 70's clothes. I hope to have time to hand make some dresses for them like I never got to when I was a kid!

All my life I've wanted black & white saddle shoes!


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a fun thread to read!!! Each of your "confessions" made me smile


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 17, 2009)

I love antiques,and gardening. I have lived in the same small town all my life. I love rock,metal,and even a little screamo



,no country music here



. I also feed my horses in my pj's,lol.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 17, 2009)

I have always hated to cook! If it wasn't frozen or easily made in 5 minutes (sandwich, top ramen, salad) then I wasn't making it! But for some weird reason, about a year ago, I ended up becoming OBSESSED with collecting recipes and I get in a mood where I'll cook for a week or two, then I don't want to anymore. Then a month later, it happens again. Even if I'm not in a cooking mood, if my husband attempts to make something, I always try to take over. I LOVE watching the Food Network Channel and "Man Vs Food" on the Travel Channel, and my deepest desire is to open a restuarant where I can have people make my recipes.


----------



## candycar (Nov 17, 2009)

Jill, you always come up with good fun threads.

My "secret" is that I'm scared to death of and while driving, and have a pathological fear of getting lost.

This from a heavy construction equipment operator for 20 years in the USAF! I've driven a tractor trailer through downtown Seoul S Korea during rush hour traffic. And now driving my car in town scares me to death!

You go Donna! I'm struggling also right now...


----------



## Leeana (Nov 17, 2009)

I am mildly obsessive compulsive with things having to be organized and in the right spot where I want them. If things get out of place (be it at work, the house, barn, car, truck, horse trailer....gosh that list can go on) I get to be very stressed out. As soon as I get to work, the first thing I do is go and organize everything, make it look pretty and in place.


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 17, 2009)

Hm mm..... I have a few...

-I am a huge Lady GaGa fan, and i sing it to my minis in the morning (nothing i would tell the girl i like at school)

-I have no problem touching horse manure bare handed, or digging in the mud for lost barn items

-I sample all of my horses treats before i feed them

-I say to myself " The Rocking I Ranch, raising quality miniature horses with attitude" to reassure myself

-I am terrified of mothes, imagine my terror when i found one last June that was 3 inches across from wing tip to wing tip, of course it attached itself to the side of the horses feed buckets so i didn't see it, but man did it feel the fluffy jello

-I hate being home alone at night

-I'm afraid that when i take things out of the oven I'm going to slip and fall on the oven door and burn myself

-I hate swimming in lakes or ponds for fear of getting attacked by large carnivorous fish or alligators in NY... ha ha

-I'm afraid of touching my electric fence


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2009)

A man in uniform,,,uhhh, not any uniform, but a Fireman. A man in a firemans uniform will stop me dead in my tracks every time! I do feel bad about it sometimes, like driving by a fire and instead of being concerned about the damage being caused, I'm wondering what the guy in the uniform looks like. Sorry

I better stop there, youth are reading I see.


----------



## chandab (Nov 17, 2009)

SHANA said:


> I was adopted. I don't drink or smoke and EVERY horse I have I bred/paid for myself except for one. I have 21 horses at the moment. Everyone thinks I am nuts as I spend my money on my horses, don't party, go to bars, etc. I would rather spend time with my horses then at a party.


This part of what you wrote fits me almost to a T. I currently have 13 horses, I bred or bought all myself except for two (my first horse was an early birthday gift, 23 years ago; and one was given to me, he's sort of a rescue).

I owned 4 other saddle horses (they have since been sold for one reason or another); one my parents bought (we didn't get along, so he was sold - not the right horse for me), Dad loaned me money for my AQHA mare for college project horse (paid them back), raised a filly and bought a colt.

My husband is a rancher, but I didn't meet him through a service.


----------



## chandab (Nov 17, 2009)

Frankie said:


> A man in uniform,,,uhhh, not any uniform, but a Fireman. A man in a firemans uniform will stop me dead in my tracks every time! I do feel bad about it sometimes, like driving by a fire and instead of being concerned about the damage being caused, I'm wondering what the guy in the uniform looks like. SorryI better stop there, youth are reading I see.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm boring. What you see is what you get. Animals eat before I do. I am happy by myself and my horses.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, it's all pretty sad. Can't help myself though. I often wonder if they can feel me staring a hole right through them.




.

My dream job is to be a receptionist at the Firemans Acadamy!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 17, 2009)

I am missing a finger on my left hand thanks to a freak accident when I was living in Las Vegas. Initially I had a stump, and my friends and I used to joke about how I could make it useful--applying a clock face, installing a laser pointer, making it into a web shooter--but then I ran into a wonderful surgeon in Chicago who did a ray resection on my hand, and now I hardly even notice it. I type almost as fast as before, but I have no idea which finger(s) are compensating for the lost one. I still have the nerve buried in my palm though, so every now and then I get a ghost itch, which as you can imagine is pretty hard to scratch.

Also, I like to sing song parodies to the horses. Just this week I came up with a new one based on the Pirates of the Caribbean theme (Hay-oats, hay-oats, a mini's life for me!) This summer, my favorite go-to was Mare Feeder (sung to the tune of Maneater--"watch out mares she'll fatten you up").


----------



## minie812 (Nov 17, 2009)

Got expelled for wearing jeans to school (does that date me or what?)



I used to hang with Harley Riders way back when it wasn't cool.I was their lil sis!



Never smoked till AFTER I was in my twenties and quit for my sons 16th birthday 17 years ago cause he said that was all he wanted for his birthday



Have always had a soft spot for old folks & animals & the underdog!



Love a good football game



-I can be impatient



have a weird sense of humor at times



I am loyal like a puppy dog to my true friends



but I have been told by them that I can be a pain



and sometimes I don't listen to well



and I love being out away from the BIG city and living in the country


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, I have my share of quirks. I can't stand metal fingernail files...gives me goosebumps on top of goosebumps. Black panthers strike fear in me...whether a picture, in a movie, and especially the vintage ceramic ones. I like to smash spiders with my bare hand unless they are the known poison ones and those I thump. I will always be in love with Kris Kristofferson. And I have lots of dreams when I am sleeping...dreams that are like movies with characters I don't know involved in all kinds of plots, action, sitcom, etc. usually better than what hollywood makes and without the commercials. I also have had a few prophetic dreams some personal in nature and some involving world events.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, when I was a teen I was working on the race track and while waiting for a horse to come back to the barn I was sitting in a stall. There was a black widow and I melted her legs together with a match in the straw bedding



. Then I squished her.

Oh, and I am looking at another horse



with babies on the way



I think I am crazy.


----------



## sfmini (Nov 18, 2009)

Vickie, my Dad had the same problem, couldn't be in a room if someone was filing their nails.

Ok Frankie, so I'll 'fess up. Mine is a bit like yours, men in beige Lee jeans. Especially the cowboys at 1/4 horse congress. I used to work for the vets and would stand outside the office watching those cowboys go walking by. Especially loved the view of them walking away.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't sleep more than an hour and a half at a time. I have horrible hot flashes.

I love Cracker Barrel buscuits.

I hitch hiked from up state NY to MD when I was 19.

As I got older I am shy and stress out if I have to be the center of attention.

I can't fly in a plane anymore or be in small spaces after being stuck in an MRI machine for over 2 hours. I have clostrophobia from it.

After 30 yrs of working and the last 20 commuting up to 3 hours a day I would like to stay home.


----------



## Marty (Nov 18, 2009)

I am horrible in public. I hate meeting new people and scared to death of it because I'm so shy I can't stand it. People here think I'm all bouncey and friendly and once I get to know someone I am. And I'm friendly on the phone too. But when it comes to face to face I run and hide. But if I meet someone on my own turf, I'm a lot better. Its just being out in public like at a store a restaraunt, or a horse show, or even pumping gas I need to hide and can't wait to get back home.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Nov 18, 2009)

Let's see... I have three tattoos.... got the first at nearly 40 years old! I have a frog on my left shoulder and a beautiful, nearly life size Leafy SeaDragon on my right leg. I kinda look upon them as my "totem" animals. I also had my wedding "ring" tattooed on my finger, since I've found it pretty impossible to wear rings on my left hand.

My left hand fingers swell and unswell at whim due to the fact that my left wrist was fused and there's a big metal bar in it to keep it from bending. I had a rare degenerative bone disease called "Keinbock's" in that wrist.

That and the fact that I lost 100 pounds recently, so now NONE of my rings fit me! (I even lost a SHOE size!)

I also have eyeliner tattooed on my eyelids - at horse shows all my makeup would sweat off before the first class! Now it's not a problem!


----------



## drk (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay, here is my quirks !!!!

* I hate driving to unfirmiliar places alone. I will make plans to go and then back out at the last minute due to this...I hate it and I've tried but can't get past this






Got it natural from my mother





* I can't stop buying miniature Horses "HELP"

* Would rather be home with the animals then out with people


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Nov 18, 2009)

I eat Swedish Fish in bed at night, while watching Forensic Files or the Food Network.

Just the smell of a cigarette makes me want to vomit.

I once yelled at Laura Mullins in a Menopausal cranky fit.....I may also have spoken loudly to Jody at the same time...but don't remember. (This was over where we were stalled at Regionals, of all things!) I am forever apologizing now.....

I kiss Elle on her nose, and she likes it.......See Gary, She did change!

Just my being alive humiliates my daughter...and that makes me sad. Has nothing to do with wearing purple glasses with rhinestones in public..............

Showing my driving horses makes me so happy that the hair stands up on my arms, in the ring!

Sneezing is not a good thing these days......


----------



## LindaL (Nov 18, 2009)

I was a demonstrator/supervisor for the party plan "Christmas Around The World" for about 5 yrs. People who know me know how quiet/shy I am and I am definitely not a public speaker so this surprised them...yet for some reason I could go into strangers' houses and stand in front of a bunch of people I didnt know and talk about the products I was selling. It did not make me any less shy and I still hate public speaking.





I have a weird fascination with the number "444". I have NO reason for it, but anytime I see it on the clock (4:44) or on a license plate or whatever...I get all excited...Deb just



at me...lol


----------



## Seashells (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate when a new loaf of bread is mashed while loading grocery's





Pet peave: Being asked what my husband does for a living when I've just met the person!





I love to sing


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2009)

I love reading your posts


----------



## Connie P (Nov 19, 2009)

Linda L - I sold the sister line to Christmas Around The World which was House Of Lloyd -Home Decor. I did VERY well and made my way to Supervisor very quickly having at least 40 Demonstrators under me at all times. My husband and I traveled to Hawaii for free - earned that trip two years in a row. I earned two top awards and it was a great feeling walking up to retrieve them at the banquet in Honolulu! It was heavenly. I made exceptionally good money and loved it. I am also NOT a public speaker by any means either............

I love to crochet and read but do not get to do that at all these days - life is just too busy.

I love to mow grass and you will find me doing that most of the summer.

I am addicted to instant lottery tickets - I win a little bit all the time and that keeps me playing........................



I don't think I need gamblers anonymous yet LOL. Now if I could just hit the Mega Millions I would be good..............

I have a tattoo also - just one -





Diane - I would have never guessed you were addicted to buying horses LOL - Hugs buddy - alot of us have that disease here.............Your in good company.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't remember if I mentioned this before on the forum, but I work full time as a nanny, take care of three kids 10, 6 & 3. I love it, but it is a tough and demanding job!


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 19, 2009)

I love the smell of gasoline (that may explain a lot lol)

I have an identical twin brother. He's the exact opposite of me (I won't say anymore...).

So many more things, but a guy has to have some aire of mystery about him, doesn't he


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 19, 2009)

I like this thread! Good to know no one is perfect.





I am anal (husband *hates* this word!) about details. If I can't do it right the first time, I don't want to do it at all. I used to have OCD.... Hubby makes jokes about me "relocking" the door 3 times a night.





As a kid, my mom clipped a toenail too short and my toe bled, bad! I remember the pain.... up until about 3 months ago I had to have someone cut my toenails for me. I'd let them get as long as possible (but kept them filed and painted!) then have them clipped. Now I'm doing it on my own.... about time, eh?

I have anhydrosis. Layman's terms: I don't sweat. At all!! NONE of my sweat glands work nor have they since I was born. I HATE this because I cannot be outside in the Summer when I want to be. I get sick and/or pass out. Fevers are the pits and a high fever lands me in the hospital. I DREAD hot flash time!


----------



## bevann (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I'm a cougar.I just turned 70 on Nov 14, but I can't resist a hot looking cowboy in tight jeans especailly looking from the rear.(nice hairy chest is great too)I'm a sucker for nice buns in jeans.This thread is FUN!!!


----------



## wildoak (Nov 21, 2009)

> All my life I've wanted black & white saddle shoes!


LOL REO, I had to wear them when I was very young and have always hated them!! All depends on your perspective.





I have a serious travel bug, were it not for the horses I'd be traveling every possible moment. Get cabin fever pretty quickly if I can't get out of the house and go somewhere pretty often. Horse shows partially fill this need but I'm also ready for another big trip...it's been a few years!

Jan


----------



## Horse Feathers (Nov 21, 2009)

bevann said:


> I think I'm a cougar.I just turned 70 on Nov 14, but I can't resist a hot looking cowboy in tight jeans especially looking from the rear.(nice hairy chest is great too)I'm a sucker for nice buns in jeans.This thread is FUN!!!



Your not a cougar. You just appreciate good confirmation


----------



## bevann (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm also a sucker for slightly bowed legs on my cowboy.My significant other of almost 25 years had all of the above, but after double knee surgery the bowed legs are gone and age takes care of nice buns on a guy.The buns move around to the front and become belly.I still love him anyway.He is facing hip replacement-wonder what that will do to his body?


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 21, 2009)

I thougth of one...

I smell everything!!! Fron food, to books to when I walk in a room. I smell my horses, dogs, cats and even hampsters. Before food goes in my mouthI smell it. I even smell hay, wormers, vaccines and halters. Ok you could imagine how I live, smelling life, and oh yes I smell the roses!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2009)

I still have the Christmas cards from Last year strung across the wall. I like to look at them! Guess I'll have to take them down soon! LOL


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 21, 2009)

> All my life I've wanted black & white saddle shoes!


I have always loved them too...and have a pair that I cannot wear anymore since I sprained my ankle and broke my leg a couple years ago...Ya want them you can have them.





Everything I do, has to come out even...I will even "add a step" to a flight of stairs if they are uneven. I buy almost everything in twos...my grocery cart looks like I shop for a twin.





I HATE housework...and I mean...really-hate-it.





I LOVE to cook, but dislike baking.

I am obsessed with my little best buddy, my 11 month old Min Pin, Baillie.








I spend too much time on my computer.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok, I can not stand my food touching on my plate.... if there is not room to seperate it, I either will wait til the plate is empty or get another plate. When I go grocery shopping, things have to go on the belt at the cash register in an organized manner and better be bagged the same way- all meat together, produce together, paper products together, etc....

I have also noticed I usually eat one thing at a time...I dont take a bite of this, then a bite of that......

I also 'enjoy the view' in life (and you ladies know what 'view' I am talking about!!) I was always told that no matter your age, if you stop looking, you are probably already dead and just haven't fallen down yet.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 22, 2009)

This IS a fun thread; I'm enjoying reading all the replies!

Let's see...

I went to college my first year in Hawaii (not my idea; but a great experience, except that I was so young that I got VERY homesick-thank goodness for a WONDERFUL roommate and suitemates in the girls' dorm..of about every ethicity in Hawaii then). I was actually IN Hawaii when they got statehood, and participated on the actual 'day' of celebration...my roomie and I and her boyfriend and his VERY handsome big blonde roommate rode the BUS down to Waikiki from the U. of H.(which is 'way up the mountain!), just walked around enjoying the sight of all those excited, celebrating people...footsore, we decided to pool our limited resources and get a cab to go home,, but it was SO congested, we couldn't even get one, ended up walking ALL the way back up to the University...thank goodness for the stamina of youth! BTW, though everyone in the group except me was old enough to drink, there was no drinking even considered...old-fashioned morals, in VERY nice people!

While in Hawaii, I was the FIRST female to ever take an animal husbandry course there. My Japanese instructor(a very nice man, shorter than I was, at 5'5"!) was AMAZED when I agreed to castrate baby pigs as part of the class; he'd told me I 'didn't have to', but I wanted to do what everyone else did. Got a lot of respect from the guys--all of typical Hawaiian ethnicities, no "haoles" except ME in that class--for doing so.

I have a degree in Art, but have mostly spent my time with horses!

I've gathered/worked cattle/angora goats in some MIGHTY rough country, riding both horses and mules--and loved EVERY minute of it!

I was on the set of the movie, "Giant", from the Edna Ferber novel, near Marfa, TX, in the mid-fifties, and met director, George Stevens, Liz Taylor, Rock Hudson, and James Dean, as well as several 'lesser' celebrities you'd recognize from films of the time even if you didn't know their names.

(I was actually born in Marfa--but I'm the ONLY one on this forum who can say that!!





I rodeoed NIRA in college, doing barrels, poles, and goat tying. Got to see a good number of nice cowboy butts in Wranglers then--and I do still appreciate one(my late husband was no slouch in that department, either!) Knew/hung out with some young men who went on the be 'big' in the RCA (now PRCA)...boy, THAT was a long time ago!

I smoked for 25 years, smoking filterless Camels for about half that time(the brand my husband smoked; I got started on them, then nothing else 'tasted right'...); we quit together 26 years ago last month. He said he was going to quit, I said, 'If you are, I am'...and we did, just like that. I'd tried once before, had been 'unsmoking' for 5 months when I had a 'big' horse colic and eventually die on me, at a little show up in Albuquerque (we lived 75 miles south, in Socorro, at the time), despite prompt vet treatment (a blood clot had blocked the mesenteric artery; the horse was 'dead' from the first moment, and we just didn't know it yet).It was TERRIBLY traumatic, and I 'bummed' cigarettes during that terrible day, and was right back to it....

I am very content at home w/ my horses and dogs; have to MAKE myself go into the 'big city' now!

Despite doing the 'show ring' thing with good success since the early '70s w/ one breed or another, I am not longer interested in the 'show ring', preferring instead to drive for pleasure and fun....I probably won't be an actual competitor, but do enjoy doing CDE/ADT-type things just for the fun and challenge of it! I've given up riding because there just aren't many good places/'ways' for me to ride anymore.

Margo


----------



## REO (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh Sue don't tease me!



What size are they?

I'm sorry about your ankle and leg


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 22, 2009)

> Oh Sue don't tease me! What size are they?I'm sorry about your ankle and leg


They are a 5-6?? If you think they will fit, just give me your address.





Oh yes, I should have said I was a shoe-a-holic. I have more shoes than anyone I know.








Yeah, one of these days I will have a talk with that donkey...


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2009)

I love reading your replies!!!



HGFarm said:


> Ok, I can not stand my food touching on my plate.... if there is not room to seperate it, I either will wait til the plate is empty or get another plate.


Sooooo, does this mean you don't know the joys of mixing corn in your mashed potatoes or how good macaroni and cheese tastes with some apple sauce on the fork?


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh Jill!!! You got that right! NO, I dont mix things on my plate and if things like that were to mix, it will not pass my lips, LOL EW!! The mac & cheese and applesauce comment about did me in!


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2009)

I've also been known to eat mandarin oranges w/ ranch dressing. It's really good! You don't know what you're missing


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 23, 2009)

HGFarm said:


> Ok, I can not stand my food touching on my plate.... if there is not room to seperate it, I either will wait til the plate is empty or get another plate.


WAIT..... you mean this isn't normal?!?!?



Really, I am right there with you on this!



I will ask for my food to be on separate plates at places like Cracker Barrel because they always try to shove everything on top of everything on one plate. I never mix foods when I eat and I have to eat one thing at a time too. I can't eat certain foods just *because* there's too many tastes to them, i.e. no stew and no stone soup. Blech.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, I always thought it was normal, but 'others' have told me it is not.... Oh STOP Jill!!! Yikes, that is just WRONG and nasty.... ranch dressing on an orange?!?! I dont want to know what I'm missing, LOL I am ok with stew, and stuff like vegetable soup. Oh the worst thing is to have something like vegetable juice, gravy or something sloppy get on your piece of bread!!! <GASP!> Then the dog gets to eat it.


----------

